# Wife's LTC



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Went out early this morning to let my wife practice for her Texas LTC exam next weekend. This is the first time she ever shot the course of fire and scored 246 out of 250. Kinda proud of her.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a big congrats to her

nice center mass shooting

but wheres the one in the fore head


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Didn't want to give her that option, she might use it on me someday.

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bar-d said:


> Didn't want to give her that option, she might use it on me someday.
> 
> :hunter:


lol :roflmao:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice shootin Mrs. bar-d


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats also, Cindy is deadly with the 22.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thumbs up to the wife Danny.

I take it that's an alien target--- you know--- little green men.lol.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good for her !! and just remember her birthday, your anniversary and valentines day and you *"might" *be OK, lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't forget mothers day. Great shooting too. She will do well.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Good for her !! and just remember her birthday, your anniversary and valentines day and you *"might" *be OK, lol


All the significant dates for this year have been cleared. June 28 was our 41st anniversary, hope I make it to 42. She's feeling a little cocky with her shooting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Don't forget mothers day. Great shooting too. She will do well.


One day my wife never wanted anything from me, only the boys. She would always tell me "I aint your mother" and believe me she said it all year long, lol

Congrats on your 41 yrs of marriage bar-d !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks PW, 20 of the best years of my life.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol

Congrats to the wife Danny. That's some fine shooting. Let her practice the forehead, it's less drug out and painful that way.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

bar-d said:


> Thanks PW, 20 of the best years of my life.


LMAO, Ok when were the other 21 yrs at the first or present ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> LMAO, Ok when were the other 21 yrs at the first or present ?


Just kinda scattered out here and there, makes the good ones that much better. All kidding aside, I don't know what I would do without the woman, she's a good 'un.

Thanks Don, she's a good student (most of the time). I have no doubt if she ever decided to "off" me, it'd be over and done pretty quick. Trouble is she would have to start reloading her own ammo so I should be safe for a while.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't want to push her to her bad side, that's for sure.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on the 41 years to you and your WIFE Danny------Wow !!!!!!!!!! she's a Great shot GRATS to her talent-------*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got a call from the wife, she is leaving the shooting range where she qualified for her Texas LTC. She scored 100 on the written test and 245 on the range. Only miss was the first shot from the 15 yd. line and she put it through the forehead. I told her that scores in my book. Not bad for a 62 year old!

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to her Danny ! Thats awesome no matter the age.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations to the wife. So why didn't the fore head shot count? Much quicker and takes more skill in my book.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Get'in her done. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Congratulations to the wife. So why didn't the fore head shot count? Much quicker and takes more skill in my book.


On a B-27 target as scored by Texas LTC courses, that is outside the scoring area. Go figure.

:hunter:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

What if you make a face with your shots (like Mel Gibson in lethal weapon) and then put the rest in the bread basket? BTW if I were scoring, I would let grouping count, and try to score accordingly using the same distances made by the actual circles. At some point it becomes obvious where you're deliberately aiming--provided you have a group as your wife did! How does the LTC work for someone who has a CWP from another state who moves there? Do they grandfather them in since they legally had one elsewhere, without having to go the course there?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> How does the LTC work for someone who has a CWP from another state who moves there? Do they grandfather them in since they legally had one elsewhere, without having to go the course there?


Not sure about the rule there Antlerz, you should be able to find the answer here:

http://txdps.state.tx.us/rsd/chl/index.htm

:hunter:


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Nothing makes me happier than a woman taking resistibility for her own well being. My wife and I are firearms instructors, and teach a monthly women's firearms group. I know we can't always be with our spouses and we have to rely on them to protect themselves. Needless to say it's a sigh of relief knowing they can legally do so. Congrats to your wife, and congrats to you living a mildly less stressful life!


----------

